# Starting Lineup



## mj

pg Jammal Tinsley
sg Reggie Miller
sf Jon Bender
pf Al Harrington
C Jermaine O'neal

Bench
B Miller
R Artest
G F u c k a
R Mercer
K Ollie
F Jones

I think this lineup is pretty solid 

What do you guys think?


----------



## absolutebest

this will be the strating lineup, barring trades...

Tinsley
Reggie
Harrington
O' Neal 
B. Miller

We didn't bring in a top notch (by today's standards) center to ride the pine.


----------



## T-ro

absolute best is correct on the linups unless thomas screws it up...no room for artest tho....he or mercer needs to be moved that way artest can back up reggie and we would get something of value for a mercer/chroshere trade


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go

I think Artest should start unless he is traded.


----------



## Mr. Vin Diesel

Pacers are fine with the team theyve got now, Ollies not great but hes not a horrible back up PG also Mercer could possibly play some back up. Also Artest is the most intense best defender craziest player in the NBA hes very entertaining and I would like to see him stay. Only way i'd get ri dof Mercer is if i absolutely had to (money issues) or if Bender or Fred Jones became real good at the SG position.


----------



## Mr. Vin Diesel

Oops that was posted on the wrong thread but oh well anyways Pacers line up will look like this

PG - 1. Tinsley 2. Jones 3. Ollie 4. Brewer
SG - 1. R. Miller 2. Mercer 3. Bender 4. Jones 5. Artest 
SF - 1. Harrington 2. Artest 3. Bender 4. Croshere
PF - 1. O'Neal 2. Harrington 3. Croshere 4. Foster
C - 1. B. Miller 2. O'Neal 3. Foster 4. Brezec

Pacers look pretty good, it's a shame Croshere's stuck behind all of these players cause I still think he has the talent to be a damn good player. Also Jones and Ollies positions may be switched at PG idk. Well this team looks good enough to win the East to me so hurry the freak up and get here season


----------



## R-Star

What you guys need to understand is that we need to get rid of Croshere or Mercers contract (Hopefully both) to sign our boat load of free agents after this season. Yes they are great back ups, but how much debth do you want this team to have? Jones was the 14th pick, he should get some back up minutes, not sit on the bench and get garbage minutes. Mercer is a great backup but the guy was averaging 20 in Chi Town. He needs to be the go to guy on a team. Hes making too much for a backup. Thomas hates Croshere and that wont change, as long as they are together Austin gets no minutes. I dont even care if the trade isnt even remotley fair to us, we have more than enough depth at every position, except point guard that is. We need the money, but we dont need those players. The simple solution is to trade. And thats what I hope will happen.


----------



## ptstyle272

R-Star clear out your pm box


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go

Ollie isn't even resigned. Mercer is a FA the same year as Artest and Foster, so you could just let him walk. Jones doesn't have the handles to play point. I don't really see Jones making it in this league.


----------



## reggiemiller43

You guys dont understand when a guy goes down with a knee injury like harrington he will have to win his starting position back from Artest. Its not like harringtion is a some veteran whos been putting up numbes for years or something. Yeah he was having a breakout year until he went down. Im not saying he wont get the start but its not a given. 

Artest is still a keeper. You dont give up a defender like that.
Yeah Yeah i know harrington has d too. Ive heard it before and Artest is still a keeper


----------



## R-Star

Well what would you like to do then? Why dont we just sign all the good 2,3 and 4 combo's in the L? We have such a big log jam its not even funny. Players need to good, regardless of if they're good (Artest) or bad (Croshere). Unless you want guys like Bender to average around 12 mins a game which I am not ready to see, then people need to go. We have a young talented team, but some of the talent needs to be moved


----------



## Mr. Vin Diesel

Well I've heard rumors of a Mercer and Croshere for Damon Stoudemire trade. IDK they say Damons not a true PG more of a SG in a PGs body so idk. Plus Id still like to see Jamaal start but if they got Damon im not sure who'd they start.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Vin Diesel</b>!
> Well I've heard rumors of a Mercer and Croshere for Damon Stoudemire trade. IDK they say Damons not a true PG more of a SG in a PGs body so idk. Plus Id still like to see Jamaal start but if they got Damon im not sure who'd they start.


i can't see Portland doing that trade. Not for the contracts that croshere and Mercer bring. Besides they wouldn't get to play much at portland, imo.


----------



## Mr. Vin Diesel

I've got a very strong feeling the Mercer-Croshere for Stoudemire trade will go down sometime within the next month. The trade works out fine on RealGM, the one thing Indiana needs is another quality PG and Damons a quality PG, plus Portland has 2 new PGs and from what I hear wants to get rid of Damon and im sure Portland could use Mercer and Croshere to make them even deeper. I'd like to see Indiana do a Croshere-Mercer for Stoudemire-Randolph trade, they could use another big body and I think Zach has a lot of potential, similar to Jermaine when he was with Portland also getting wasted on their bench.


----------



## R-Star

I'd like to see this trade go down, it would clear room for pt, and it would clear alot of cap to resign or FA's next year. I think Damon would be our backup pg behind Tinsley and he would teach him the game. But I just cant see it happening. We already pretty much stole Jermaine from them and they probably still have a pretty bitter taste in their mouthes from that. And if Bonzi and Anderson both stay I dont see them paying top dollar for a 3rd string 2 guard, which is where Mercer would fit in. I could see Croshere comming off the bench and helping alot or even starting in year for them though. Ill cross my fingers I guess, this trade would realy help us out.


----------

